# What part is this rust on?



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey folks,

I've recently had my alloys powdered coated in satin black which I really like, however it's made these unsightly rusted parts of the wheel more obvious:



















This is going to sound like _such _a newbie question but what part is the rusted section, and can it be cleaned / refreshed in any way?

Thanks!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Its the brake discs,prone to rust but will need replacing at some point.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

They are known as Bells or top hats which is part of the braking disc.
The best remedy is to paint / spray them with smoothrite which will be a more durable finish than stock which is awful.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Rusty hubs are quite common on TTs from MK2 & onwards & looks terrible. The open wheel design makes it more obvious.
The hub can be treated with kurust or similar & painted over to improve the appearance. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Ah, got you! So it's this raised section on the disc?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Temmy said:


> Ah, got you! So this raised section on the disc?


Yes almost. Your picture is of a two piece disc with a steel disc bolted to an aluminium bell. The standard disc is one piece with a steel disc and steel bell. Hence why the bell rusts. Changing to a two piece disc is another way of getting rid of the rust issue but is a lot more expensive than painting the bell of the standard disc.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

BTW let's emphasize the brake rotor rusting isn't harmful/unsafe at all as it'll just be replaced anyway, but you're right it's ugly. Do you live by the ocean or something?


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

macaddict111 said:


> BTW let's emphasize the brake rotor rusting isn't harmful/unsafe at all as it'll just be replaced anyway, but you're right it's ugly. Do you live by the ocean or something?


Nope! Over in Cambridge, United Kingdom which is comfortably inland.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's normal on some brands, cheap steel.
Hoggy.


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, It's normal on some brands, cheap steel.
> Hoggy.


If I was to paint them, does that mean though every time new discs are put on this problem is going to keep popping back up?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Temmy said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, It's normal on some brands, cheap steel.
> ...


Hi, I'm not sure if the hub/bell & brake disc is all one piece on the MK3, if it is then yes.
Disc replacement is not that frequent.
Some have complained to Audi dealer & the dealer have painted them, but I would rather diy & do it properly.
Hoggy.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I see this a lot on Audi's! (My old MK2 had it also).

The rust showing part seems bigger than the actual disc, is there another part to it?


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Temmy said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I've recently had my alloys powdered coated in satin black which I really like, however it's made these unsightly rusted parts of the wheel more obvious:
> 
> ...


Just out of interest how old is the car and mileage?


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

wlondoner said:


> Just out of interest how old is the car and mileage?


5 years and just tipped 30,000.


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

Mine is 16 months old and done 8,000 miles and they look like the photos


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Most after market replacement discs seem to be coated against corrosion.
I will be changing mine next service and installing coated ones, or ones with aluminium bells.

R


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

RAB said:


> Mine is 16 months old and done 8,000 miles and they look like the photos


Don't see how it's mileage related, more likely just time. No question that corrosion is accelerated by salt. Salt might come from being on the coast but more likely from salt put on the road for deicing.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

No need for major concern. As said before. Its typical on some brakes.

Many cars have this. Problem is when you have big and less spoked rims with big gaps. So its easy to see this.

You can always take it off and paint that part. Some members did this and are very happy with the results.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Temmy said:


> wlondoner said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest how old is the car and mileage?
> ...


Ok so low mileage then. I've seen these on so many Audis!

Will you try to paint them or wait until discs need replacing? (Did it's last MOT mention any disc issues?)


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

wlondoner said:


> Ok so low mileage then. I've seen these on so many Audis!
> 
> Will you try to paint them or wait until discs need replacing? (Did it's last MOT mention any disc issues?)


MOT was just done but the discs didn't get mentioned at all so I'm thinking cleaning & paint (not sure how to do either yet, but I'd def like to try and remove the 'rust look'.)


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

My daughter has just had new discs all round on her Golf and it looks like a new car again.


----------

